# Emulsifiers???



## MrsMakeSoap (Mar 11, 2008)

So i understand emulsifiers blend the ingrediants well, Anyone know any to add to a face lotion. Iv read borax, which i thought was a detergent, and umm beeswax i think might clog the poors   Help not sure whats available appreciate it thanks


----------



## demme (Mar 14, 2008)

can you list your recipe thus far?  I can then better help you with your emulsifier question.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 14, 2008)

There are many choices out there today.  I use Lotioncrafters and The Herbarie as my 2 main suppliers for the lotions/creams/emulsified body butters wholesale online merchants.

I love good old fashioned e-wax, veggie based as my emulsifier, and a bit of lecithin.  I use cetearyl alcohol and steric acid to thicken the mixture.  I have several "top secret" ingredients that make my lotions so nice feeling.

Check out those 2 places and read about emulsifiers at each site to learn more.  Welcome to the forum!

Paul :wink:


----------



## MrsMakeSoap (Mar 15, 2008)

demme said:
			
		

> can you list your recipe thus far?  I can then better help you with your emulsifier question.



well thats the funny part I really only have one ingredient so far, and that grapeseed oil. I for sure need water or something to lighten it up for everyday use, How'a Witch hazel?, or should i go with like chamommile tea? Ummm tea tree oil is supposed to be helpful, but I also have heard evening primrose is a good oil too. 
im still playing with it    if you have any ideas please share  thanks


----------

